

Ask HN: Can Twitter determine your client via api calls made? - RileyJames

I'm using twitter as an example, but I'd like to know more generally as well.<p>From twitters end how do they tell the difference between:
1) API call made from a user on the website
2) API call made from a user on the mac client
3) API call made from a user on the ios app
4) API call made from a an application I have built<p>Cheers.
======
mootothemax
Each application - their website included - uses its own set of API
credentials to make calls, thus identifying a client is trivial.

Pedantic edit: version 1 of the API supported _some_ anonymous calls, but that
version is very close to being dropped. All API calls to version 1.1, though,
_must_ be authenticated.

